# Question



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Anybody have any idea what the biggest sporting goods show is in North Dakota? When and where? Kinda similar to game fair in MN? I havent heard of any...


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Probably one of the lame sport shows that they throw here or in fargo. ?! You need to start one Blakey.  :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Is there such a thing in ND???

All I've ever seen are boat and camper shows,and not much of anything else.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

There is the Sportmans show at the Dome, but like Austin said it is pretty chincy.....Nothing to brag about at all. It might be at the Civic Center this year (it has been there in the previous years but they have been remodeling it).

Mav...


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

There is a Sportshow in March in the Dome. The Civic holds some sort of outdoors show in September sometime. Both don't compare to the Sports Show in the Minneapolis Convention Center or the Game Fair at Armstrong Kennels in Anoka.


----------

